# Router. How to tunnel under transparent proxy between two interfaces



## Maxiu (May 20, 2018)

I build router on FreeBSD. And this is a two interfaces.

wlan0 - attached to internet.
ue0 - LAN



I have a transparent proxy on 127.0.0.1:9040 how to redirect traffic under this proxy between wlan0 and ue0 using NAT or FireWall?.


----------

